# Gutter coil- Pounds to feet ratio



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know the lbs. to feet ratio for 5" K-style gutter?

I'm talking about .027 aluminum

Thanks


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

2.5' per pound. 
2' for 6".


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't use .027 but I think with .032 it's 1 LB per foot for 11 7/8 coil. Your supplier will probably have a conversion chart. Now that I think about it, that may not be aluminum but definetly is 16 oz copper I'm thinking of.


----------

